# Stock racers



## rockdzl (May 26, 2005)

A new indoor track has opened in my area. This is the first serious indoor track built around here and I want to start racing. I am interested in racing electric onroad 1/10th scale. I have seen and read about Associated TC3s and TC4s. I am looking to race in a stock class due to a limited budget. What other cars are out there that would be competitive with the Associated cars? Would you recommend a factory team kit? Much appreciated.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

one where do u live? second i suggest the tc4 team or factory if money allows. i would also suggest a losi xxxs if u can get parts. mainly any tc will do. its alll up to you on the driving and setup. you could have all the carbon fiber and bling but in the end itd the driver that wins the race not the car. hope this helps


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd recommend a team or factory kit TC3/TC4 if money allows. Mainly to get the threaded shocks to adjust ride height, etc. easier. It's more economical to start with the team kit or factory team to begin with than to upgrade later part by part. TC3/TC4 parts are usually always plentiful and reasonably priced. Factor what parts your hobby store stocks into your decision, I don't like to be stuck with a broken car at a race or wait for part orders to come in. I drive a factory team TC4.


----------



## rockdzl (May 26, 2005)

South Dakota. Sioux Falls to be exact. I was thinking that a team or factory kit would be best. Like you say. It's easier to start out with more parts than to build up from an RTR or lesser version. Thanks fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Look online in the swap and sell section for a used Factory Team TC3. In good condition with a ton of spares is usually one of the best deals. You can usually find them offered with electrics too if you. And the best part is all the parts that break on a TC3 can be replaced with parts from a TC4 or a XXX-s.


----------

